# Pregnant or chunky?



## Djr629 (7 mo ago)

I adopted two female mice on 5/29/22. One of them is much larger than the other even though the breeder said they were only a few weeks apart in age. I'm wondering if she is possibly pregnant or just chubby? She also has really big poops compared to her cage mate.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks pregnant and of so you will find out very soon indeed. However, she doesn't look in great health, so there's a possibility that she may be unwell (and fat with gas). Either way, you will find out very soon. Are you prepared for babies?


----------



## Djr629 (7 mo ago)

WoodWitch said:


> She looks pregnant and of so you will find out very soon indeed. However, she doesn't look in great health, so there's a possibility that she may be unwell (and fat with gas). Either way, you will find out very soon. Are you prepared for babies?


I have done lots of research and am prepared for babies in the event its needed. Why do you feel she looks unwell? Please let me know if there's something I'm not seeing. She seems fine, she runs on the wheel a lot and is active and friendly. She has a little bit of Rex in her coat so she looks a little scruffy sometimes 😊


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi
It's just her general appearance. I see a lot of mice and this one looks a bit off, her eyes and face look a bit less than bright. The coat is scruffy but as you said she's got rex in her it's probably that. Fingers crossed it's babies not poor health. Let us know


----------

